# Drone Doom



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (19. Januar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxlgM2R7szg[/youtube]




So richtig zum Abchillen...


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Wenns Drone sein muss, dann wenigstens richtig:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtnG6EHh1N4&feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

n video zuposten und zu sagen "jo ist geil"

ist KEIN diskussionsgrundlage :/


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2010)

Och ich find Drone Metal lustig und der Threat geht eh direkt unter..
Das der Typ da oben nur nen Wikipedia Sucher ist, dürfte eh schon lange klar sein.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> So richtig zum Abchillen...


Etwas mehr Diskussionsgrundlage als nur ein Video sollte man zur Eröffnung eines Threads schon liefern, zum reinen posten eines Liedes gibt es genügend Sammelthreads.


----------

